
AWS Issues - sprite
Anyone having issues? Getting DNS errors on ec2 deployed through elastic beanstalk and Heroku sent out an email about possible platform issues as well, but AWS status is showing all green.
======
charlfields
Aws status page has been updated showing a problem with Amazon Route 53
Resolver (N. Virginia). Heroku status page does show having a availability
issue
[https://status.heroku.com/incidents/2090](https://status.heroku.com/incidents/2090)

------
alfalfasprout
Just heard from AWS support. US-east-1a DNS is the only AZ affected. They
don't yet have an estimate on time to resolution.

~~~
drivers99
I believe one person's 1a can be someone else's 1b and so on.

~~~
0xUser
Yup, that's indeed the case. Each AWS account sees different names for the
actual AZs. That's probably to prevent everybody always using the first AZ on
the list (thus overloading the first AZ and underutilizing the remaining
ones).

